# Got a new smoker *Updated 1/18*



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a brinkmann cimarron, it is no longer made by brinkmann, but someone on KSL had an ad and I just had to buy it.

Going to test her out on Christmas eve with a turkey, abt's, and a slab of salmon. 

This is made so solid that they come with a 75-year limited warranty! They are built with tight tolerances and 1/4" steel. Several mods are waiting for me, a coal basket, a maple block shelf to wrap around the unit, smoke stack at grate level, got my work cut out for me. Will post pics of 1st cook laters!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Sweet, Congrats! and holy moly 75 years!

I acquired a cheap offset smoker from a guy I knew once. took a little while to master the temp control but I've made some of the best pork ribs ever on that thing. I look forward to some pictures of your BBQ creations


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

The Cimarron is a great smoker, and it sounds like yours has all the mods to make it a cooking machine. Congrats on a great find, and good smoking!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Forgot to add I need to make new grates as well... I hope the metal shop isn't closing early tomorrow!

Thanks guys, I saw the post on KSL and some research and called the dude asap. I am so excited, going to do things right with this one!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Sweet, but 75 years seems short to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!

I'm expecting more smoking/cooking posts with pictures from you now.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Here is what the smoker did today


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Perfect!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Today made a handle on the firebox to maneuver Bertha around, and cut out the maple block to be used, going to look really good, no pics yet...


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a new smoker*

Made some sweet mods. So I got a used Cimarron off ksl early December and have since been making several mods to it. I made a charcoal basket, new grates, brackets to mount maple block, and a handle to move the girl around. The metal came to 25$ mostly from scraps at Wasatch metal, good deal in my eyes, I also have some pipe that needs a 45* cut and welded to lower the exhaust, above my skill and tools that I have. I love it so far, still learning how she cooks, but it is coming along.

New handle to make things easier to move around









Fire basket









Some maple block, enough to make a small table









Brackets made and welded on, maple block bolted to the brackets


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work Yonni, looks like a dandy!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm hungry all of the sudden....


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Does this help?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

udaman


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice! Did you just make the blocks?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope the block came from a kitchen demo that I did with my neighbor and I knew I could use it someday for something good!


----------

